# Uploading images from SkyDrive?



## mreco99 (Oct 5, 2011)

Uploading images from SkyDrive?

Hi 
Anyone managed to get images from your Windows Live SkyDrive onto canon rumor forums?
(incase you dont know, its 25Gb of free storage space with Windows Live account, very handy)

thanks


----------



## mreco99 (Oct 6, 2011)

i guess not, fortunately ive eventually worked it out all on my little ownsome


----------

